#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Scada Engineers (Holland)

## HRStrategy

Our client, a multinational company based in Eindhoven, wishes to hire Industrial SCADA software engineers
Client is working as a professional systems integrator for industrial automation and production management software projects. The goal is to increase, in close cooperation with customers, production and efficiency and thus maximize competitiveness. Added value is a close, enthusiastic and dynamic team of highly trained staff and their in-depth product and process knowledge. In our approach teamwork and partnership are key concepts in relation with both customer and suppliers. To strengthen software development team within the business unit Industrial IT, we are looking for passionate Industrial SCADA / Software Engineers.

*Job description*
You will work closely with clients and internal project manager for the overall project.
You will analyze, in cooperation with the project, the needs and requirements of the client and translates it into a functional description.
You will develop software to control industrial processes and visualization (HMI SCADA).
You implement data logging and processing of industrial processes (Historian, SQL, SSRS).
You keep abreast of the latest technologies and applies them in your projects.
You carry yourself the required tests; possibly in cooperation with the customer.
Since we are active in industries diversion, you are open for every new challenge.
In time, there are growing possibilities to project manager or solution architect

*Profile*
You have a higher technical (Bachelor or Master) degree or equivalent experience.
You have a interest in the development of industrial applications (SCADA, Historian, SQL, …).
Knowledge of the GE Proficy IP suite (Historian, Cimplicity, iFix, Workflow …) is a plus, but not required.
You have strong analytical and conceptual thinking.
You want up-to-date in terms of technology and software development.
Integration of bar code scanners, RF-ID readers or other peripherals are an interesting challenge for you.
You are flexible and stress resistant.
You have a good knowledge (oral and written) in English 
Work experience is not required.

*Offer*
Client offers a professional working environment where teamwork is central with completed an attractive salary package with fringe benefits (laptop, car, etc, but appreciates everything and respects your insight and opinion. You work with a committed and highly motivated team. 

Please send your cv in English in Microsoft Word format at: info@hrstrategy.gr mentioning the job title.

----------

